# LG LW5600 Series - Any Thoughts?



## NurseDiesel (Dec 15, 2011)

I read CNET's reviews of this TV but wanted to see if there are any actual owners on here who can share their experience and feelings on their set. The 3D on the set I was checking out at a big box store looks fantastic!


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

NurseDiesel said:


> I read CNET's reviews of this TV but wanted to see if there are any actual owners on here who can share their experience and feelings on their set. The 3D on the set I was checking out at a big box store looks fantastic!


Don't know if it's the same model#, but best buy had one on display [ LG] and the 3d [ which was a fish thing] really jumped out at you.[ I saw this myself when I was shopping for a new tv], come to find out that was a specially made disc for display purposes. If you really like it, I'd find a 3d movie on disc your familiar with and ask the salesperson to play it for you and go from there.

Someone on AVS forum posted that they were disappointed in the 3d on their LG, and that it looked way different in the store. This is where I found out about the 3d "display" disc.

cheers!


----------



## Rockaway1836 (Sep 26, 2007)

I own the 47 inch 5600. I liked it so much I bought a second one for my daughter as a Christmas/Birhtday gift. 

I don't watch all that much 3D, but the 3D on the 5600, blows my Samsung C7000 out of the water.


----------

